
You've been answering 'how are you?' wrong – here's what to say - SmkyMt
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/answering-wrong-should-say/
======
quickben
Long time ago I've decided to be utterly honest with people.

The friends are now not many, but all true and for a lifetime.

